# [THEME] GO Launcher / GO SMS Pro Themes



## Alef

Hello everyone!

I would like to introduce my works - for *GO Launcher* & *GO SMS Pro*. I hope you'll like them 

-------------------------------------------------

*GO Launcher EX Theme Jelly Bean - Link*

**

*GO Launcher EX Theme ICS - Link*










*GOSMS Theme ICS - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme iOS - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme Anna - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme Glass - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme Hearts - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme Grey - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme BlackGold - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme Christmas - Link*










*GO Launcher EX Theme Halloween - Link*


----------



## Alef

*GO Launcher EX Theme ICS - Update v1.3*
_Changed folder design._
_Improved app drawer._
_Other minor improvements._


----------



## Alef

*New*: *GO Launcher EX Theme Jelly Bean*

*







*


----------



## Alef

*GO Launcher EX Theme ICS - Update v1.3.1*


_Improved app drawer._
_Minor improvements and bug fixes._


----------



## Alef

*GO Launcher EX Theme Jelly Bean - Update v1.0.1*

_Improved app drawer._
_Minor improvements and bug fixes._


----------



## itsTreyG

ICS GO SMS theme wouldn't apply.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Alef

*GO Launcher EX Theme Jelly Bean - Update v1.0.2*

_Added new Maps icon._
_Changed some menu icons._


----------



## BeADroid

itsTreyG said:


> ICS GO SMS theme wouldn't apply.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


This worked fine for me. Really enjoying it. Any plans to do a jellybean GoSms theme?

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Alef

*GO Launcher EX Theme ICS - Update v1.4*

_Changed icons size to 86x86 px._
_Added new Maps icon._
_Changed menu and a few other things._


----------



## Alef

*GO Launcher EX Theme Halloween - Update v1.1*
_Reintroduced dock icons in "Replace -> Icons"._
_Other minor bug fixes._
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]___________________________[/background]

_New app drawer._
_New home menu._
_New icons._
_Added HD (720p) wallpapers._
_Other minor improvements._


----------

